# Zrobimy wszystko co możliwe, aby armator wracał jak najczęściej



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich!

Chciałbym was spytać jak wyrazić po angielsku następujące zdanie:

Zrobimy wszystko co możliwe, aby armator wracał jak najczęściej.


We will do our best to cause the owner to return (keep on returning) as often as possible.
We will try our utmost to make the owner return (keep on returning) as often as possible.
We will do our best so that the owner (should) return (keep on returning) as often as possible.

Prawdę mówiąc mam zastrzeżenia co do wersji 3. Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc. Źródło: Zdania wymyślone przeze mnie.


----------



## LilianaB

_We will do our best so that the owner keeps coming back as often as possible._ This is my choice. I am not sure about the word _owner_ here.I think you should use something like _the owner of the ship_, or something like that.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much, LilianaB. I know that "to do one's utmost/best to infinitive" structure is commonly used, hence I would like to ask you what you think of variants 1 and 2. Thank you.


----------



## LilianaB

I would not use the first one, because_ cause_ is not really the right verb here. _Cause_ is more like _force_, in a sense. The other two could be used, but you have to have the right form of the subjunctive. It is diffrent in BE than in AE, it depends what variety you want to use. You can read about the subjunctive in Wikipedia, or some other source, I guess.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you.


----------



## DearPrudence

What about:
*"We will do our best to have the ship owner come back as often as possible."
*?

Let's wait for the natives


----------



## Roy776

I agree with you, DearPrudence. That sentence actually seems like the best possible translation. Though I don't know if we should say "come back". It sounds a little more casual than "return".

*We will do our best to have the ship owner return as often as possible.*

That's the translation that I would choose.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all.


----------



## LilianaB

I like _keep coming back_, but then maybe _as often as possible is redundant_. I am not sure.

We will do our best to have the ship owner keep coming back. (as often as possible) This would be my choice.


----------



## ewie

I agree with Roy on all points.


LilianaB said:


> I like _keep coming back_, but then maybe _as often as possible is redundant_. I am not sure.
> 
> We will do our best to have the ship owner keep coming back. (as often as possible) This would be my choice.


_Keep coming back_ doesn't express the same level of frequency as _come back _(or _return_) _as often as possible.

__We will do/try our *best* _doesn't convey quite the same 'intensity' as _We will do our *utmost*_, though.  'Our utmost' is like 'absolutely everything possible, which may include things we haven't even thought of yet', whereas 'our best' is more like 'everything currently within our powers'.  Kind of.

'Course, there are umpteen ways of expressing the idea in English, from the very formal:


> _We shall do everything within our power to ensure that the ship owner return as often as possible_


to the informal:


> _We'll do everything we can to make sure the ship owner comes back as often as he can_


----------



## LilianaB

You are right, Ewie, of course. _Utmost_ is hardly ever heard, however, in contemporary AE.  I vistited one international forum the other day, looking for some information, and reading two posts written by two people from Britain, I was really surprised how big the difference between word usage was. I would have taken those posts for 19th century English  -- some expressions they used. Maybe it was just the people.  I also find _return_ a little bit stilted here, but may be just because American style is usually more casual.


----------

